#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Teach Yourself VISUALLY PowerPoint 2010  Tutorial eBook

## anihita

Teach Yourself VISUALLY PowerPoint 2010  Tutorial eBook



Present your work in style in a PowerPoint presentation using the tips and techniques in this visual guide to PowerPoint 2010. It covers the basics, as well as all the exciting new changes and additions in a series of easy-to-follow, full-color, two-page tutorials. Learn how to create slides, dress them up using templates and graphics, add sound and animation, and more. If youre looking for a practical, show me, dont tell me guide to PowerPoint 2010, this is the book for you.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Teach Yourself VISUALLY PowerPoint 2010  Tutorial eBook

----------


## aseptman

Thanks anihita.
To all
-----.com means -------.com

----------


## patilaa

Could not download. Can you please tell me how to download?

----------


## kcgupta

Hi Anihita

could not get the link to download. Can you suggest the method or send to kcgupta101@gmail.com

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please i need this book the link is dead , upload again ,thanks in advance.

----------


## lucksravi

I also need the working link. please re-upload.

----------

